# looking for an online t-shirt designer for my website



## guffmugs (Oct 23, 2011)

hi i know this as been asked before and i have looked to try and find the answers honest, but cant find it, i need a design lab for my tshirt site

the one i have is naff, anyway there was a member on here designing a free one, but alas i have been busy for a while and now i cant find the member or the post, can anyone direct me please i think his name was coral?


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Guffmugs,

I tried to visit your website diyprints but it did not load?


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

The company is called advanced artist. The product has not been released yet it is ready but stuck in the lawyers mombo jombo.


----------



## guffmugs (Oct 23, 2011)

loads fir me maybe I was editing it at the time?


----------



## guffmugs (Oct 23, 2011)

it loads for me maybe I was editing it?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check here: online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

